# Question on Nails



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I love our groomer, she's excellent with Luke and gives him a great cut all the time. But I've noticed once in awhile she'll forget something, she'll forget to give his cheeks a trim or not cut both dewclaw nails, something she knows I'm quite adamant about. 

Well again she forgot to do both dewclaws and one, to me, seems long. I want to cut it, but don't want to hurt him and I've never cut nails before. Thankfully his nails are white and I can see where the quick is. Can I use a regular toenail clipper on him or should I just go to PetsMart and buy dog clippers?

I went online and many people (someone else asked this) said "yes you can use a regular nail clipper" and then others were "no, don't do that!" So I'm asking the experts now; what would you do? And if I got clippers, which would I buy (my mother sent some she looked online that said were the best---but still...I don't know clippers)? 

Oh and also before we leave for next grooming (in March), should I inspect Luke's dewclaws? That wouldn't look like I don't trust my groomer would it? :redface:


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't know if you can use regular nail clippers or not, but the ones for dogs aren't that expensive. If you've never done it before I'd recommend just getting the ones for dogs. It's so much easier when you can see the quick!

But if you're paying your groomer already I would take Luke back and point out that they forgot his dewclaws.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I would just let them do it. Believe it or not, it's not that hard to cut into the quick even with white nails. (I'm not saying you couldn't trim his nails, but since you already paid for it . . .)


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Well this was over almost 2wks ago, that's why I'm a bit hesitant to take him back to the groomer. I'm getting some dog nail clippers today and will study how to do it; I think it'll be fine cause I won't be doing too much. And it's only for a "just in case" moment. But next time I'll be checking, thank you two for answering!


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

Honestly you will probably do just fine doing it yourself. I always get a bit nervous about cutting my dogs nails. But I have always done it myself. Two of my dogs have black nails and the other has pink. Her's are way easier and less anxiety inducing to cut. If you are nervous about it just take the sharp tips off at first. Just cut as far back as you feel comfortable. Wait a little bit give the dog and yourself some time to calm down and then go back and trim a little more. It sounds like an odd method but it gets the job done...Just in baby steps.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

TheDarkestMinds said:


> Honestly you will probably do just fine doing it yourself. I always get a bit nervous about cutting my dogs nails. But I have always done it myself. Two of my dogs have black nails and the other has pink. Her's are way easier and less anxiety inducing to cut. If you are nervous about it just take the sharp tips off at first. Just cut as far back as you feel comfortable. Wait a little bit give the dog and yourself some time to calm down and then go back and trim a little more. It sounds like an odd method but it gets the job done...Just in baby steps.


That's what I figured I'd do, just cut the sharp part off and then go from there if I think it's too long. Wow, I don't know how you do it when dark nails, I mean I know all of you have to do it some time if you don't go to a groomer, but I would never chance it with dark nails, I'd be too afraid I cut the quick. Thankfully Luke's nails are white and I can see where the quick is. Thank you for answering; I will just do baby steps.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> That's what I figured I'd do, just cut the sharp part off and then go from there if I think it's too long. Wow, I don't know how you do it when dark nails, I mean I know all of you have to do it some time if you don't go to a groomer, but I would never chance it with dark nails, I'd be too afraid I cut the quick. Thankfully Luke's nails are white and I can see where the quick is. Thank you for answering; I will just do baby steps.


Dark nails aren't bad - if you can look at the undersides of them, you can usually see where the quick starts. I can't get Thud's (all black nails) as short as the others (who have either white or mixed), but you can definitely see where the nail becomes 'solid' and if you take a tiny bit at a time or use a grinder you'll see the quick in there before you cut it. It just takes a really tolerant dog.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

It's not the end of the world if you quick a dog either. I've quicked all my dogs at least once or twice. A couple of the paps have 0 pain tolerance and will yelp but when I quicked Hank he didn't even seem to feel it. They sell some stuff you can use to stop the bleeding too. Kwik Stop Styptic powder is what I'm most familiar with. You just dab the end of the nail in it and it should stop the bleeding.

Obviously you don't WANT to quick the dogs. But it's not the end of the world if it happens. 

You can also dremel dark nails (which is what I'm doing now that I've pushed Hank's back enough with the clippers).

EDIT: Baking soda also works to get bleeding to stop.


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

CptJack said:


> Dark nails aren't bad - if you can look at the undersides of them, you can usually see where the quick starts. I can't get Thud's (all black nails) as short as the others (who have either white or mixed), but you can definitely see where the nail becomes 'solid' and if you take a tiny bit at a time or use a grinder you'll see the quick in there before you cut it. It just takes a really tolerant dog.


Yes this! If you look at the underside of the nail you can see where the quick starts much more clearly. Morrison's nails grow fast and thick. I have literally broke multiple pairs of clippers on his claws of stone. So I use the dremel on him primarily and that always makes me feel more comfortable than clippers anyways. 

In all my years of owning dogs I have gotten really lucky and never clipped the quick....*Knock on wood*.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh that's interesting about the dark nails. Thanks for telling me about the baking soda too, Laurelin cause I may do it tomorrow and it's supposed to snow. I know that might not mean anything, but really who wants to drive when it's snowing? Anyway I heard from a friend of mine that dremel nail clippers (or trimmers) can injure a dog's nails in the long run?


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I quick Roxie because she's a maniac dog with nails and I just shove her foot in some flour lol


----------

